# Honda Fourtrax "Clanking" Problem in reverse



## Martin82 (Dec 21, 2016)

Restoring a Honda Fourtrax 1997 TRX 300. Was not started for 9 years. Have it running; however, when reversing I get a clanking noise. Best way to describe it is like someone dropped a bolt into a running blender...I have not changed rear differential fluid or inspected it yet, also have not looked at drive shafts yet. Everything else is in decent shape. Open to thoughts, suggestions, and repairs. Thinking CV joint? I will try to add video of it.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like a CV.

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

I have the same model and can't say enough good things about it. I haven't ran into an issue like that, but mine's 2WD with the straight rear axle (therefore no CV's I believe). Have you check or replaced the gear lube in the rear axle? Maybe prop the rear off the ground and try spinning the tires with the trans in neutral to see if it makes noise. Other than that you're getting into the transmission I would think.
Mine runs great, very reliable. Even with new quads around with bigger engines, the kids and I enjoy going back to that one running trails.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Martin82 said:


> Restoring a Honda Fourtrax 1997 TRX 300. Was not started for 9 years. Have it running; however, when reversing I get a clanking noise. Best way to describe it is like someone dropped a bolt into a running blender...I have not changed rear differential fluid or inspected it yet, also have not looked at drive shafts yet. Everything else is in decent shape. Open to thoughts, suggestions, and repairs. Thinking CV joint? I will try to add video of it.


I have a 1990 TRX 300. They're bullet proof. (Knock on wood)
If you can get all the wheels off the ground, like on jacks, cinder blocks or chunks of railroad ties, let it run in reverse at idle and goose it a bit.
You should be able to locate the source easier than sitting in the riding position.
It could even be something simple like a loose part or a foreign object.


----------

